# Return lines.. to cement or not



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

just wondering how many of you cement the pvc fittings on return lines.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

absolutely.... and a liberal use of unions.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I've heard peeps who don't so that it's easy to dis assemble. or if something gets trapped inside the pipes you won't have to saw it off. 

Hybrid thinking: cement everything, except at the bulkhead. This way, the while thing can be detached from the tank for easy cleaning.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In the o/f box I just silicone the pipe into the bulkhead. I prefer to chamfer the end of the pipe so it "seats" better in the bulkhead and fittings. 

JME


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

My return is made out of PVC fiber strengthen soft hose. Flexible, but doesn't kink. Return line is cemented at elbows, to prevent leaks, but what I have above sump is not.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> just wondering how many of you cement the pvc fittings on return lines.


absolutely. Make use of unions so you can dismantle to clean !


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

my plumbing ...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

your return pump (depending on size) is pushing 400-1000+ GPH it would be crazy not to cement your plumbing. That's a lot of pressure. Cement and unions are the way to go or use screw fittings and teflon tape AND unions.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree 100% with fesso clown. I was always told to glue on the dry side of the bulkhead and optional on the wet side. And I also have unions on both the drain and return for maintenance purposes. 
--
Paul


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sorry, brain fart (my dyslexia acting again). I meant to write overflow DRAIN line. yup I agree, the return line's gotta be glued on through out  I was thinking if something gets into the drain line I need to be able to pull it apart as much as possible.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I would recommend cementing as others have noted. Drain or not you don't want to risk a leak. Use unions as per my pic ! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I cemented my return above the water line. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Bayinaung said:


> sorry, brain fart (my dyslexia acting again). I meant to write overflow DRAIN line. yup I agree, the return line's gotta be glued on through out  I was thinking if something gets into the drain line I need to be able to pull it apart as much as possible.


I've got my pipes inside the overflow fitted by threads, so it's just hand tightened in which allows for removal later. But below the bulkhead in the stand, everything is cememnted, and as others have suggested, unions are used for removal if needed.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> I've got my pipes inside the overflow fitted by threads, so it's just hand tightened in which allows for removal later. But below the bulkhead in the stand, everything is cememnted, and as others have suggested, unions are used for removal if needed.


+1 this is what I do too.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I am partial to silicone tubing and stainless steel hose clamps and we use these a lot between the sump and tank to act as joints in the rigid tubing (not corners, just in line joints). It deadens some vibration, gives the lines some flex and act like unions, if needed. However, +1 that everything on the dry side needs to be water tight, no matter how it's done.


----------

